# Finding sponsorship?



## ni22061 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello All! I hope anyone reading this is doing well and in good spirits!

I need your advice. I've been going through the SKilled Independent Visa process and just found out all Skilled Visas are being suspended until the end of 2012...bummer for me! I reall don't want to wait that long, especially since this is something I've been pursuing for two years now and I'm not getting any younger (31 yrs young here)!

Here's my question. How likely do you think I will find employer sponsorship if I come there on a tourist visa and look for jobs like a crazy lady?! Unfortunately, as an American, I cannot get a holiday work visa, so that's my only option at this point.

I've been a General Manager in fashion retail for the past 8 years with lots of experience in high volume. Melbourne is my destination city. 

I was thinking about researching top retailers there and submitting my resume while there, hoping to get a sponsorship. 

Are my hopes a bit too unrealistic?

Please help!


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

Melbourne is definitly the place to be going if you want to get into fashion--i am sure you have read up about the tons and TONS of interesting little hidden boutiques all over the city.

Now, onto getting sponsorship... in this economy, its definitly a big risk but its always good to have a "you never know" attitude. One thing to consider is that an employer has to really commit in order to sponsor you--im not a %100 sure what the process is, but maybe have a look at what employers have to do in order to sponsor you on the immi website. By saying that I just mean that it is probably easier for an aussie employer to hire an australian--melbourne is definitly not lacking in people interested in working in the fashion world so you would have loads of competition.

I hope im not bursting your bubble =) I guess if you wanted to give it a go, you would have to really and I mean REALLY sell yourself. What's in it for the employer... why are you better than the aussie candidates, what makes you worth the trouble of sponsorship, get what i mean? 

My boyfriend and I initially tried the opposite of what you are planning on doing--we left australia and tried to get jobs in Canada. We thought that our international experience and degrees (he's got a masters with distinction, i have a bachelor's with honours and distinction) would put us at the top...at least get us an interview. But no, we didnt even get a messenger pidgeon our way! He even applied to an australian organisation within his expertise and didnt get a sniff back!!! Things are apparently better in Oz, but i just thought i would share that to say, its really touch and go....

so that's a long way of saying, yeah, maybe a bit unrealistic, but impossible to achieve? no. If you did it in a safe way, as in save your job in the states and if you have the money to go.... then hey, you won't know until you try it! =)

Get familiar if you arent alredy with the sponsorship visa details... weigh your options, then give it a pop!

You can look on mycareer.com.au and other job sites to see what jobs are going now.

Meyer is the big, macy's equivalent in melbs.... david jones too.

Good luck and let us know how you go! Other people might have better ideas so stay tuned =)


----------



## ni22061 (Nov 6, 2009)

elkitten said:


> Melbourne is definitly the place to be going if you want to get into fashion--i am sure you have read up about the tons and TONS of interesting little hidden boutiques all over the city.
> 
> Now, onto getting sponsorship... in this economy, its definitly a big risk but its always good to have a "you never know" attitude. One thing to consider is that an employer has to really commit in order to sponsor you--im not a %100 sure what the process is, but maybe have a look at what employers have to do in order to sponsor you on the immi website. By saying that I just mean that it is probably easier for an aussie employer to hire an australian--melbourne is definitly not lacking in people interested in working in the fashion world so you would have loads of competition.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your advice!!!

First, let me start by saying my main reason for coming is to visit a few friends, not steal any jobs from a hard work Aussie! (LOL) I should have explained my intentions a bit better. I should've asked if there were any sponsorship companies employers use to find candidates they cannot find in thier market. I'm not sure what they would be called there, not a recruiter though.

I've talked to a migration expert plenty of times and know what I need to do, but the suspension of 457 visas has me looking into other options.

I guess I'm looking for advice to make my case a bit less impossible. Here's a few things I was thinking:

- Have a hiring specialist review my resume and update according to Australian standards (if different)

- Find a company who employers hire to source outside the Australian market

- Find a reatail company in OZ who is in competition with my previous employers in the states and let them know what I can bring to them!

I've already looked into International companies to transfer with and no luck so far.

Very disappointed about the 3 year suspension


----------



## soks5 (Nov 10, 2009)

"I need your advice. I've been going through the SKilled Independent Visa process and just found out all Skilled Visas are being suspended until the end of 2012"
I am sorry for asking you this, but I just saw your post. I recently registered.Where did you see that is is being suspended until the end of 2012???
I want to go to Australia as a skilled emigrant (I think subclass 175), and I am very interested in it.
Please send me you answer on [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

^ check the link in the Visa's and immigration section called " Important Imigration Procesing Priority For 209" its near the top of the page. There is a link there to the immi article about priority stuff.. im pretty sure the info is there anyways.


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

Look for the professional recruitment services they have a list of employers that are looking for staff and will sponsor.

Good luck for finding a sponsor.


----------



## ni22061 (Nov 6, 2009)

soks5 said:


> "I need your advice. I've been going through the SKilled Independent Visa process and just found out all Skilled Visas are being suspended until the end of 2012"
> I am sorry for asking you this, but I just saw your post. I recently registered.Where did you see that is is being suspended until the end of 2012???
> I want to go to Australia as a skilled emigrant (I think subclass 175), and I am very interested in it.
> Please send me you answer on [email protected]
> Thanks


Hello. I was told this by a migration specialist. It's also available on the web through google. This "law" changed end of September this year. Good Luck!!


----------



## ni22061 (Nov 6, 2009)

patricia23 said:


> Look for the professional recruitment services they have a list of employers that are looking for staff and will sponsor.
> 
> Good luck for finding a sponsor.


Thank you very much!


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

You're welcome 



ni22061 said:


> Thank you very much!


----------

